# Mystery submarines torment Scandinavia



## CougarKing (18 Oct 2014)

Putin now eyeing Scandinavian states?

Defense News



> *Sweden Hunts Suspected Foreign Submarine Off Stockholm Coast*
> Oct. 17, 2014 - 04:52PM   |   By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> 
> STOCKHOLM — The Swedish armed forces announced a military operation in islands off Stockholm late Friday evening following reports of suspicious "foreign underwater activity."
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2014)

Sweden's story - highlights mine:


> Sweden continued Sunday a major military operation launched Friday to search for foreign underwater activity outside Stockholm, Swedish armed forces said.
> 
> The armed forces said Friday it had employed military vessels, aircraft and personnel to look for foreign underwater activity in the sea in the Kanholmsfjärden area, some 40 kilometers east of Stockholm, following a visual observation by a “credible source.” The Stockholm archipelago stretches some 60 kilometers to the east of the city center.
> 
> ...



Russia's story:


> *There have not been any emergency situations with Russian military vessels, spokesman for the Russian Defence Ministry said on Sunday.
> 
> “Russia’s submarines, like the surface ships, have been following their tasks in the world’s oceans according to the plan,” he said. “There have not been any emergencies or accidents with the Russian military vessels.”*
> 
> ...


 op:


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Oct 2014)

More on the story.

http://www.defensenews.com/article/20141019/DEFREG01/310190012/


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Oct 2014)

The Russian spokesperson's statement does not go as far as to say that there are no Russian vessels inside Sweden's (or any other nations') sovereign waters...


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2014)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> The Russian spokesperson's statement does not go as far as to say that there are no Russian vessels inside Sweden's (or any other nations') sovereign waters...


 :nod:  Just nothing out of the ordinary or distressing (to Russia, anyway) ....


----------



## CougarKing (20 Oct 2014)

Swedish authorities have released a picture:



> *Sweden releases photo of mysterious 'foreign vessel' suspected of being damaged Russian submarine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrek1985 (20 Oct 2014)

Wow, this again, huh?  interesting. This was going on back on the 60s-80s as well IIRC.


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Oct 2014)

"Whatever" it is, it definitely looks to be within Sweden's territorial waters...  :nod:


----------



## Cloud Cover (20 Oct 2014)

Have we accounted for our own submarines lately? Perhaps the lads are looking for some Ikea furniture or a volleyball match ....


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 Oct 2014)

Nah! We stopped buying from Ikea when the instructions became too complicated for our Engineers…


Just kidding, Chief Stoker.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Oct 2014)

Apparently another report that a patrol boat struck a unidentified buoy.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Oct 2014)

Maybe its Ogopogo or the Loch Ness Monster....


----------



## cupper (21 Oct 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Maybe its Ogopogo or the Loch Ness Monster....



The Swedes have their own version of Nessie:

http://www.strangemag.com/lakestorsjonmonster.html



> *THE LAKE STORSJÖN MONSTER*
> 
> Fisheries officer Ragnar Björks, 73, was out checking fishing permits on Sweden's Lake Storsjön when he had the fright of his life. From the placid waters a huge tail suddenly broke the surface near Björk's 12 foot row boat. The colossal creature attached to the tail appeared to be 18 feet long, grey-brown on top with a yellow underbelly. When Björks was alongside the monster, he struck at it with his oar, hitting it on the back. Angered, the creature slapped the water with its tail and the rowboat was thrown nine to twelve feet into the air. "At first I didn't believe that there was any monster in the Storsjön...but now I am convinced."
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (21 Oct 2014)

More updates:



> *Suspicious Russian ship was headed for Denmark*
> Published: 19 Oct 2014
> 
> As Swedish intelligence officers continue their search for a foreign vessel reported outside of Stockholm, a Russian-owned tanker has been circling in international waters for days despite having Denmark as its listed destination.
> ...






> *Swedes Could be Searching for Covert Russian Midget Sub*
> 
> By: Sam LaGrone
> Published: October 21, 2014
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Oct 2014)

So are midget subs manned by dwarves or midgets? >


----------



## CougarKing (21 Oct 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> So are midget subs manned by dwarves or midgets? >



Elves.  :blotto:

In other news...there's MORE sightings??

Reuters



> *Sweden gets two new sightings, as hunt for undersea intruder goes on*
> Reuters
> 
> STOCKHOLM (Reuters) - Sweden's military is working on two new observations that could be evidence of suspected "foreign underwater activity" near the country's capital, a senior naval officer said on Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (23 Oct 2014)

It's not a scaling down of the operation yet, or so they say.

Defense News



> *Sweden Pulls Back Ships As 'Foreign Sub' Hunt Draws Blank*
> Oct. 22, 2014 - 02:17PM   |  By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE
> 
> STOCKHOLM — Sweden said Wednesday it was pulling back part of its navy that has been searching for a suspected Russian submarine off the coast of Stockholm for nearly a week with no vessel found.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (25 Oct 2014)

It seems Ivan got through the Swedish cordon...if the Russians were ever there at all:

Military.com



> *Sweden Calls Off Search for Submarine*
> 
> Associated Press | Oct 24, 2014
> STOCKHOLM -- Swedish authorities called off their weeklong search for a suspected submarine in the Stockholm archipelago Friday, saying the presumed intruder had probably escaped into the Baltic Sea.
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Oct 2014)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> It seems Ivan got through the Swedish cordon...if the Russians were ever there at all:



Maybe it was an undersea monster.....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Oct 2014)

Meanwhile back at the Lutefisk ranch
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/11191777/Mystery-submarine-sighting-gives-clue-to-Russias-Arctic-ambitions.html


----------



## CougarKing (11 Jan 2015)

It took them this long to confirm something that they _might_ have seen last October?

Agence-France-Presse



> *Sweden confirms second 'submarine' sighting*
> AFP By Tom Sullivan
> 4 hours ago
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (25 Jan 2015)

Four submarines??

RT



> *Sweden suspects up to 4 subs violated its waters – report*
> Published time: January 25, 2015 17:56 Get short URL
> 
> The Swedish military now believes that not one, but up to four foreign submarines were operating in the Stockholm Archipelago in mid-October last year, a source within the country’s armed forces said.
> ...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Jan 2015)

I wonder if NATO is lending support ie. The latest in sub detection


----------



## MilEME09 (28 Apr 2015)

Because its the same region I'm posting this here,



> *Finnish navy drops depth charges onto suspected submarine in its territorial waters*
> The Associated Press
> 
> HELSINKI – The Finnish military says it has dropped depth charges onto a suspected submarine in the sea outside Helsinki after twice detecting the presence of a foreign object in the area.
> ...



http://globalnews.ca/news/1965446/finnish-navy-drops-depth-charges-onto-suspected-submarine-in-its-territorial-waters/?hootPostID=acb049409675858e4b17a654c261ca53


----------



## McG (29 Apr 2015)

Apparently Finland is upping the game and dropping "depth charges" on the submarine(s) probing about various Scandinavian waters.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32498790

I suspect "depth charge" is not really the best label ... it sound like more of a pyrotechnic than a weapon.  Could these just be diver recalls?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Apr 2015)

More than likely it was something along the line of a SUS (Signal Underwater Sound), which is handheld and has a small explosive charge.

http://www.dosits.org/technology/basictechnology/explosivesoundsource/


----------



## MilEME09 (29 Apr 2015)

if this keeps escalating eventually a sub will turn up.....in pieces


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Apr 2015)

Do a Notice to shipping "Depth Charge exercises at X between time X, exactly 15 minutes before you drop a real depth charge.


----------



## Occam (29 Apr 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> More than likely it was something along the line of a SUS (Signal Underwater Sound), which is handheld and has a small explosive charge.
> 
> http://www.dosits.org/technology/basictechnology/explosivesoundsource/



Bingo.  

Finns drop warning charges after possible sub sighting off Helsinki


----------



## cupper (29 Apr 2015)

"Well, we ran out of signal charges, so I guess we'll have to use the depth charges."  ;D


----------



## CougarKing (30 Jul 2015)

Now the media can stop panicking that Putin may have lost a sub off Scandinavia. (Unless you count Putin as a Czar himself   ;D  )

Defense News



> *Sweden Says Sub Wreck a Czarist Russian Vessel*
> STOCKHOLM — Sweden said on Tuesday the wreck of a submarine found off its coast appeared to be a Czarist-era Russian vessel that collided with a Swedish ship about a century ago.
> 
> "We are most likely talking about the Russian submarine the Som (Catfish) which sank after a collision with a Swedish vessel in 1916 during World War I and before the Russian revolution," the Swedish Armed Forces said.
> ...


----------

